# airport parking porto



## petejune (Mar 11, 2010)

what site can i go to to book a weeks car parking at porto airport?i can't do it any other way .


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

petejune said:


> what site can i go to to book a weeks car parking at porto airport?i can't do it any other way .


Hi petejune
Just had a quick Google and come up with this <HERE>....hope this helps.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

OOPs !........sorry not enough info
Ok click on To and from airport on left of screen.........then click on PARKING in the blue section..........then click on express booking in the green section..............that`s as far as i got without actually booking so good luck.


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is the same link but maybe easier to follow:

Simulador

Prices on the right.


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

mitz said:


> Here is the same link but maybe easier to follow:
> 
> Simulador
> 
> Prices on the right.


just done a simulation for Faro - the long stay is dearer than the short stay! put in 20th august to 3rd sept - short stay = E65, long stay = E168

jeff


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

OUCH just done a simulation for next weekend at Lisbon either 78 euros or 179 euros...might get a friend to drive us up!!


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Lisbon parking 13th - 16th Aug:


Capacity: 635
Schedule: 24 hours/day
Profile: Medium and long stay
Proximity: 
Covered: No
Nr. Floors: 1
Payment Facilities: Manual, Automatic, "Via Verde"
Aviliability: Free
Access to Terminal: 1 min
Check-in: 13/08/2010 - 15:00
Check-out: 16/08/2010 - 11:00
Parking: € 48.00


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

mitz said:


> Lisbon parking 13th - 16th Aug:
> 
> 
> Capacity: 635
> ...



here is my quote




Capacity:	635
Schedule:	24 hours/day
Profile:	Medium and long stay
Proximity:	
Covered:	No
Nr. Floors:	1
Payment Facilities:	Manual, Automatic, "Via Verde"
Aviliability:	
Access to Terminal: 1 min
Check-in:	13/08/2010 - 09:00
Check-out:	17/08/2010 - 19:00
Parking:	*€ 79.00*









Capacity:	328
Schedule:	24 hours/day
Profile:	Short stay
Proximity:	
Covered:	Yes
Nr. Floors:	2
Payment Facilities:	Manual
Automatic
"Via Verde"
Aviliability:	
Access to Terminal: < 1 min
Check-in:	13/08/2010 - 09:00
Check-out:	17/08/2010 - 19:00
Parking:	*€ 196.60*


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have given in and booked the 79 euro option!!

Take off the two extra journey from/to the airport with a friend driving us..... the real cost would be about 58 and that is not taking into account the extra wear and tear on the car

Now all I have to do is find No. 3 car park!!


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

It's quite easy and well sign posted:

http://www.golisbon.com/maps/lisbon-airport.pdf


----------

